# Renting in Malaga (and other questions)



## Cysion (Dec 18, 2013)

Howdy people,

I've been looking into moving to the Malaga region for a little while now and read through many similar threads on this forum. All very helpful so far, but I've got some questions left unanswered =)

1| I'm looking to rent a place in/around Malaga. I've been browsing various pages and saw many properties of 100m² being listed for prices in the €400-€500 range for furnitured places. Which sounds like a really good deal, I am however wondering about hidden fees I should be wary about. (some odd communal taxes,etc...)

2| I'm self-employed but my work requires a decent internet connection. Is this widely available throughout the city and maybe the outskirts of Malaga? (Mainly looking at landlines here)

3| The region is quite touristy (understatement), but does it affect daily life? Aka, prices for basic commodities (food,...) rocketing during the summer?

4| Cost of life is incredibly subjective, but I'm guessing it's cheaper than western Europe?

5| How is the expat community? I have the impression it's an excellent place for many retired people but halfway in my twenties I don't consider myself part of that group yet 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

*re howdy people*



Cysion said:


> Howdy people,
> 
> I've been looking into moving to the Malaga region for a little while now and read through many similar threads on this forum. All very helpful so far, but I've got some questions left unanswered =)
> 
> ...


My wife and I have just moved to a place near Vinuela which is about 45 minutes from Malaga City going towards Nerja then inland. We rent a 3 bed villa with a pool and the rent is about what you are suggesting. The only other expense we have is electric, water, food, car expense and wood for our log burner and I think that is it apart from enjoyment, whatever that might be.


----------

